# Maven upload



## guguli (25. Feb 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin mir nicht sicher , ob hier in der richtigen Forum bin aber folgende Frage habe ich:

ich benutze Maven und erstelle ein cyclonedx BOM.xml


```
<profile>
            <id>publishBuild</id>
            <build>
                <plugins>
                    <plugin>
                        <groupId>org.cyclonedx</groupId>
                        <artifactId>cyclonedx-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                        <version>${cyclonedx-maven-plugin-version}</version>
                        <executions>
                            <execution>
                                <phase>verify</phase>
                                <goals>
                                    <goal>makeAggregateBom</goal>
                                </goals>
                            </execution>
                        </executions>
                        <configuration>
                            <projectType>library</projectType>
                            <schemaVersion>1.1</schemaVersion>
                            <includeBomSerialNumber>true</includeBomSerialNumber>
                            <includeCompileScope>true</includeCompileScope>
                            <includeProvidedScope>true</includeProvidedScope>
                            <includeRuntimeScope>true</includeRuntimeScope>
                            <includeSystemScope>false</includeSystemScope>
                            <includeTestScope>false</includeTestScope>
                            <includeLicenseText>false</includeLicenseText>
                            <outputFormat>all</outputFormat>
                        </configuration>
                    </plugin>
                </plugins>
            </build>
        </profile>
```

diese würde ich noch gerne gleichzeitig in nexus als zip hochladen. also der Ordner wo die bom.xml drin ist. und zusätzlich den Namen bom.xml in xxx.xml abändern.

kann mir da bitte einer Helfen?!

Danke


----------

